# Rose V3 mods for flavour and usability.



## blujeenz (11/12/16)

Straight out of the box, the Rose is very similar to the Kayfun5 in that it is neither MTL nor DTL and doesnt include any inserts like the Merlin mini does.
So, same flavour correction as per my Kayfun mod, a compressed 28/32 clapton on a 2mm mandrel shoved down the blowhole under the coil.
The Rose's blowhole is 3.4mm in dia as compared to the Kayfun's 3.1mm, hence the 2mm mandrel insead of the 1.5mm like I used for the Kayfun.



Next up is smoothing out the factory countersink holes under the coil base with 800 grit waterpaper. They have a ridge which catches, creating grip when screwing the bottom ring back on.
I also filed down the 510 pin which sticks out like a happy chappy at a nudist beach and enlarged the slot with a dremmel to accommodate my flat head screwdrivers.



In order to stop the threaded wick ring from rotating, I created a pimple on the coil base with a punch that would locate on a filed notch in the threaded wick ring.
First mount a coil, tighten it down and mark where the mods need to be done.



The punch needs to be about 0.5mm from the edge in order to make the pimple. Light taps with the hammer checking progress as you go to avoid metal tearout.
When satisfied, smooth out any ridges on the side that might catch on the outer case's orings.



The result you're looking for, minus my file hop on the left. 




Lined up after assembly with no rotation.
Thats 7.5 wraps of SS 24g with a 3mm ID, which takes 55w or 245 degrees C @ 55w in TC mode, not the best build for this tank, but learning is a mistake driven process.




Alls well that ends well, doing duty on the Alien.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

